
Their Mothers Chose Donor Sperm. The Doctors Used Their Own - georgecmu
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/21/health/sperm-donors-fraud-doctors.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
I finding it interesting that no one would have known if it weren't for modern
tech. The doctors felt very safe about what they were doing. I wonder how the
doctors felt when they were discovered?

Lawmakers don't need to make a law against it they just let the children sue
for back child support. That will stop the practice real quick. :)

------
powerbroker
A new law is going into effect on Sept. 1 in Texas that makes a doctor
criminally liable for using a sperm other than that which was bargained for.
It seems to me that collecting the evidence on this could take a long while,
if the Mom of the newborn has no reason to suspect the doctor of doing
shenanigans. I haven't checked what the statue of limitation is yet.

------
not_a_cop75
"In June, the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario revoked the
license of a fertility specialist in Ottawa, Dr. Norman Barwin, 80, and
reprimanded him for repeatedly using the wrong sperm — including his own — in
artificial insemination procedures over decades."

Perhaps the system could benefit with a modest amount of regulation?

------
georgecmu
paywall breach: [http://archive.is/a2Rnn](http://archive.is/a2Rnn)

